# over 10 paid services in ONE



## MaxProfit (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello my name is Max Profit and I'm providing genuine tips from proffesional profitable services... 

For now my offer looks like this below... I'm looking for small group of people who are loyal and confident and won't share picks outside... 

For just 50 euro weekly fee You will have daily access to services mentioned below:


www.blacksoccertips.com (bookmaker insider tips)


www.secretbettingtips.com (maximum confidence)


www.soccerbuck.com (exclusive tips also)


www.1tipster.info


www.macausoccerking.com


www.unlimitedsoccertips.com


www.sportingboss.com


www.insider-betting.com


www.bombsoccertips.com

www.imperialbet.weebly.com (royal tips)


and some additional services... (soccersmoney, bettingsquezze - but not every day)...

Usually 8-10 picks daily…

If you are interested just please send me 50 euro on moneybookers or paypal account (*winprofitmax@gmail.com*) in subject of payment please write “betting advice your name”

And for that 50 euro I will send you invitation on your gmail email to my blog where I put picks… You will get access for 7 days (week)… 

To log in into blog you will simply use your gmail details.

If you have further question don’t hesitate to ask…

Regards
Max


----------



## MaxProfit (Feb 6, 2011)

Today is Free Trial Day for all of you who are inerested in my offer and want to verified my picks...

Just mail to me on winprofitmax@gmail.com and I will send you all picks for today...

Tomorrow you will verify them with services records and you will decide to join me or not...

Regards
Max


----------



## MaxProfit (Feb 7, 2011)

up


----------



## BetMafia (Feb 14, 2011)

If you would like to link exchange please contact me. Thank you!


----------



## MaxProfit (Feb 19, 2011)

New offer below:


New in my offer is that *you* offer me how much you pay for my picks and If I accept your price I will give you access to my blog with picks for one week…

At the moment I have picks from services below:

http://www.gold-analyst.blogspot.com (Diamond Day)


http://www.soccerbuck.com (exclusive tips also)


http://www.1tipster.info


http://www.macausoccerking.com


http://www.unlimitedsoccertips.com


http://www.sportingboss.com


http://www.bestasiantips.com


Also have some additional services but I don’t have them every day (many times in week).

No more SCAM services like secretbettingtips.com, blacksoccertips.com, livescoretips.com, want88.com and some others…

Usually 6-8 picks daily…

If you are interested just mail me your price on winprofitmax@gmail.com I will immediately inform you if I accept it or not…

If you have further question don’t hesitate to ask…

Regards
Max


----------



## maksim (Mar 1, 2011)

Check my site http://maksimexpert.blogspot.com/ I publish some tips for free. Don't pay anything.


----------



## david89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I recomend http://www.volleyballtipster.com


----------

